
How Nike invented the power-lacing shoes - waqasaday
http://wired.com/2016/09/nike-self-lacing-design-hyperadapt/
======
Nadya
What happened here?
[http://i.imgur.com/TDJY54T.png](http://i.imgur.com/TDJY54T.png)

I can't read the article because the site comes up massive. Making my window
wider doesn't fix it, as I originally thought maybe it was a poorly
implemented vw font size. This is in incognito, as my second thought was my ad
blocker.

------
midgetjones
Oh god, so now I have to charge my shoes as well?

~~~
waqasaday
Nike: the battery would last about two weeks

